# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 1

## flower

koliko ima cura na forumu koje su iz rijeke i sire okolice? 8)

----------


## Natasa30

Imam ja u ljetnom periodu  :Laughing:   :D 

Dolazimo 29.06  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

Ja :D

----------


## dorena

sarasabina, graskic, kiki, kokolina, ja...(ali za nas sve vec znas  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

I ja sam tu, odmah u tvom susjedstvu :D !
A zašto?

----------


## branka0112

Mi smo isto tu blizu.

----------


## flower

pripremamo akciju za 15.05   :Smile:  vezanu uz vrtice - da li ima zainteresiranih pomagaca?

----------


## sarasabina

dorena nije kiki nego tiki  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Evo mogu ja pomoći, koliko Laura dozvoli! Šta konkretno treba??

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Flower šta se odustalo od akcije, ili pomagači više nisu potrebni?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

Nije se odustalo, zahuktava se. Javit će ti se cure!

----------


## dorena

sabina  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . morat cu se tiki ispricati jer sam je krivo napisala, a znam da je *T*iki a ne kiki  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . stalno se nesto zurim pa pisem krivo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  . a nisam ni skuzila dok me nisi spotala :wink:

----------


## flower

tu smo i sve se zahuktava, mislim da Dorena ima tvoj mob pa cemo ti se javiti s info  :Smile:

----------


## dorena

imam memoriran broj moba i fiksnog   :Laughing:  . bez brige winnie, javit cu ti se cim se dogovorimo u koliko sati, svaka nam je pomoc dobro dosla, pa ako budes mogla, nadam se da cemo se konacno i upoznati uzivo :wink:

----------


## sarasabina

a meni bi bilo neobično drago da se nađemo jedan od narednih dana ...svi zainteresirani, apa da malo sjednemo i popričamo o tome. Ja još nisam svoj dio riješila u smislu papirologije (jer teti punnno treba da napiše), ali usmeno imamo riješeno.

Ovih dana baš ne stignem na net, pa mi sve malo promiče :?

----------


## Mrs RIA

Ovdje još jedna Zagrebačka Riječanka. Ako što treba za Rijeku, uvijek  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasabina

pa na primjer, da li ćeš biti u Ri 15.5.?

----------


## branka0112

Ako šta treba slobodno nam javite na mail.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> a meni bi bilo neobično drago da se nađemo jedan od narednih dana ...svi zainteresirani, apa da malo sjednemo i popričamo o tome.


Ja se slazem!

----------


## sandraf

Ja nisam Roda i ne znam jel to samo za clanove, ali sam aktivna forumasica 8), mama, kompjutorski pismena, vozacica..., pa ako mogu kako pomoci - tu sam!

Kako bilo, doci cemo 15. vidjeti vas (i upoznati, nadam se :D). Gdje ce to biti organizirano?

----------


## dorena

bit cemo na Korzu, ne znam tocnu lokaciju (cekamo pismenu dozvolu koja se danas tek pise   :Rolling Eyes:  ), pa cemo vas sve kontaktirati. nije uvjet da ste uclanjene Rode, uvjet je da ste voljni pomoci u akciji poboljsanja uvjeta u hrvatskim vrticima  :Laughing:  
radujem se da cu vas par forumasica napokon upoznati, a sigurna sam da dijelim misljenje i ostalih rijeckih Roda  :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## sarasabina

je, je tako je........lokacija je između Kraša i vjesnika.....to je trenutna lokacija  :Laughing:  
Radujem se sa dorenom što ćemo vas upoznati.....a možda se i znamo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sarasabina

kako sad stvari stoje zasjedanja   :Laughing:  neće biti ali ako imate neke telefone pa da se čujemo može na mail ili pm

----------


## Mrs RIA

Ja ipak vjerojatno i ne bih bila tada u Ri. Nadam se da ću upravo u to doba (oko tog datuma) isčekivati u ZG rezultate svojeg prvog transfera   :Laughing:  (napokon sam do doga došla !).

Pusa svima (a vi ste sve mamice - jao! Cool ! 8) )

----------


## ivarica

Ria, iscekivati mozes u Zagrebu od 9 do 14 na Cvjetnom i od 16 do 20 na Jarunu   :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

evo cure informacija  :Laughing:  

subota 15.05., izmedju krasa i vjesnika. dobili smo dozvolu od 09-14h, s tim da ce samo potpisivanje ici od 10-13h. cure koje su bez djecice mogu doci odmah u 09h za pomoc kod postavljanja i ukrasavanja standa, a one koje su s djecicom mogu doci kada hoce, moze i odmah kad i mi ako se hoce malo vise druziti s nama :wink: . mogu pomoci s idejama oko uredjenja  :Laughing:  .
to je to. 
eto javite se hocete li moci doci, ako treba javite mi se s brojem telefona na pp pa cemo dogovoriti detalje ako je potrebno  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasabina

i ako neko ima MM koji bi dao jednu ruku prilikom prenošenja štanda isto neka se javi ovdje ili meni na pm

----------


## sandraf

Ako nis neplanirano ne iskrsne - dolazimo!




> ...i ako neko ima MM...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

.... nek' ga vrati?

----------


## sarasabina

jooj...ko po običaju radim sve na brzinu.....dobro si primjetila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da da ...nek ga vrati  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

htjedoh reći SM  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

joj grozno  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

Ma nije grozno!
Pa sve mi bismo ih ponekad dale na posudbu! Svekrvi :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

cure, bilo mi je drago upoznati vas :D , a opet i žao jer vam se nisam mogla pridružiti   :Sad:  ! Nadam se da je prikupljeno puuuuuuuuno potpisa, s obzirom na broj šetača ali i gurača kolica na Korzu!
Kada opet bude nesto trebalo, zovite me!!!

PS - znate li da li je ostalo negdje jos onih majica za djecu?

----------


## dorena

i nama je bilo drago upoznati tebe  :Laughing:   :wink: . bit ce jos prilika za druzenje, budi bez brige  :Smile:  .
za majice cu se raspitati ima li jos pa ti jevim, a dj maloj ljepotici OOOOOOOgromnu pusu!

----------


## flower

bok Winni  :Smile:  koristim ovu priliku da zahvalim svima koji su svojim potpisom pomogli nasu akciju  :Smile:

----------


## kety

nažalost, nisam u toku sa događanjima u mojem, tj. našem gradu.
nadam se da će i dalje biti takvih akcija jer su stvarno potrebne

----------


## Mrs RIA

I ja se nadam da ću drugi put biti tamo!
I tako nije bilo nikakvog transfera    :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## PattyC

Žao mi je da nisam znala za datu akciju prije, (bolnica), no igrom slučaja u mojoj subotnjoj šetnji naišla sam na Vaš štand!!!!!!!!!! No, no sva sretna uspjela sam kupiti onu predivnu majčicu!!!! (na koju mi sada zavide kolegice) :wink:   :Laughing:  
Za drugi put  slobodno me možete kontaktirati kad Vam bude trebalo ljudi za rad na riječkom području!!!!  :Laughing:  


*Pozdav svim curama na štandu!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sarasabina

Hvala na pozdravima i svakako ćemo te kontaktirati, a ako si zainteresirana možeš se koji put naći na našem sastanku.

----------


## PattyC

Vrlo rado!!!!!!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

pattyc, jesi ti ona crna kratko osisana?  :Laughing:

----------


## PattyC

YES - više nisam crna,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad sam crvena  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  !!!  :Laughing: 
Malo za promjenu! :wink:

----------


## dorena

super, super  :Laughing:  .
za ljeto se svi malo moramo transformirati  :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## PattyC

nego šta,
meni i ta mala promjena puno znaći, odmah se bolje osjećam!... :D  :D  :wink:

----------


## flower

i od mene boook, javimo se i prije akcije kad se sjednemo na Roda kavu  8)

----------


## PattyC

NICE!  :Laughing:  
Onda budemo "kafenisale" :D  :D   :Embarassed:  !!!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Nemojte ni mene zaboraviti!
Ja sam uvijek spremna za akciju!

----------


## Mukica

Podizem.... da vidimo - di ste cure???

----------


## JaMajka

Ja sam tu  :Smile:  !

----------


## PattyC

i ja sam tu!  :Smile:   :D   :Smile:

----------


## aleta

U međuvremenu sam se i ja pojavila! Samo što u Rijeku dolazim svake prijestupne (posao, klinaca komada 2, auto vozim samo utabnim krčkim stazama   :Embarassed:   ). Ali ako se može u Krku što učiniti, rado!

----------


## ra

eto i mene nove! ako šta treba...

----------


## Mukica

E bas mi je drago kaj ste se javile... Pratite topice rijecke rode pa kad pozovu na sastanak dodjite i vidite se s curama.. mozda se i vi zapalite za neku akciju...

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I mi se javljamo...   :Grin:

----------


## la11

i mi smo tu

----------


## Paulita

:Wink:

----------


## Nani

i ja.....

----------


## Točkica

I mi se javljamo!

----------


## mala laia

Pa i mi smo naravno tuuuuuu!!!
Vješti u dizajnu, ukrašavanju, dekoriranju, komunikaciji.... i ostalim vizualnim segmentima!!!

OOOOgromna pusa maloj "Nani"!  :Love:

----------


## Sun

Evo i ja se pridružujem...

----------


## alisaskvo

još jedna iz krka ako šta treba računajte na nas  :Saint:

----------


## flower

U petak 17.02.2006. u 18.00 u cajani je sastanak RI-RODA, pozivam sve zaintersirane da nam se pridruze  :Smile: 
sonja

----------


## thalia

Ajme, krasno  :D 

Ja sam nova, jel mogu doć?  :Love:

----------


## la11

ja se nadam da ćemo doći  :D

----------


## la11

> ja se nadam da ćemo doći  :D


može i tata s nama?

----------


## Mukica

naravno da moze

----------


## flower

mogu i muski i maloljetni i svi dobra duha  8)

----------


## Paulita

A gdje je ta čajana? Ja kao da nisam iz Rijeke  :Embarassed:  

Auto imam tek od 6, pa ako i uspijem, malo ću kasnit.

----------


## la11

u starom gradu,tamo gdje je mala galerija,preko puta čajane je nekada bila simona,vani visi nekakva zastava i piše čajana . 
valjda sam ti malo pomogla  :/

----------


## Paulita

skužila!

----------


## Točkica

Stižem i ja! Lea se ispričava, bit će kod bake na čuvanju.

----------


## flower

podruzile smo se  :Smile:  ako bude sve po planu i opet cemo  :Wink: 
jel bila Cajana OK kao mjesto, jel petak popodne OK kao vrijeme?

----------


## apricot

kako je bilo?
tko je sve bio?

----------


## la11

čajana je ok,pogotovo za bebe jer se ne puši,a vrijeme uvijek nekome paše a nekome ne.
a bile smo;Flower,sabina,vitekova mamuška,ročkica,ra i ja   :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Bilo je lijepo, proćaskale smo i dogovorile neke akcije   :Wink:  
Čajana je ok, meni petak isto odgovara...
La11, mogla bi ovdje staviti fotkicu sebe i Ra s bebačima da i ostali vide kako ste slatki   :Kiss:

----------


## la11

evo sličice 
http://public.fotki.com/noa2005/5_mj...1_i_noara.html

----------


## apricot

jako lijepe mame sa još ljepšom dječicom.
primorsko-goranska Roda se osnažuje! cure, dobro nam došle i... Primite se posla!   :Wink:

----------


## flower

slikice su   :Heart:  

la - poseban pozdrav   :Heart:

----------


## mala laia

Ah, neću ni komentirati... stalno pregledavam forum u nadi za sastankom, a onda ne pogledam nekoliko dana i vi se nađete!
krivo mi je ko...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## flower

:Razz:

----------


## flower

kako stojite s datumom - 10.03. - petak, opet 18.00, opet cajana?

----------


## la11

može,ako do onda nešto ne iskrsne   :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> može,ako do onda nešto ne iskrsne


također   :Wink:

----------


## mala laia

Mi stojimo dobro, a možemo obavijestiti i još neke ukoliko sami prije ne vide! :D

----------


## Točkica

Mi radimo popodne  :/

----------


## ra

točkice   :Sad:  
a mi ostali, se vidimo?

----------


## la11

nadam se da da,osim ako nas snijeg ne zamete

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Vidimo se  :D

----------


## branka0112

Evo možda ovaj put i ja uspijem doć, ako me primate  :Wink:

----------


## flower

naravno da te primamo   :Heart:  
tockice - mozemo mi i do tebe prosetati...

----------


## Točkica

> tockice - mozemo mi i do tebe prosetati...


 8)

----------


## flower

sutra  :Smile:  podsjecam  :Wink:

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## mala laia

A baš nam je vrijeme za čizmice! Lijeva kao iz kabla!!! Možda ipak stane do popodne, a ako ne, onda sa sobom rezervne čarapice!!! :D

----------


## flower

7.04. u 18.00 u cajani - ponovni sustret

----------

E, baš super da se ovako nalazite!!!
I mi smo iz Rijeke, doduše trenutno živimo u Slo ali smo vikendom u Rijeci...
Ak čete se koji put naći subotom onda bih i mi došli. Petak nam ja malo nezgodan,  MM i ja radimo do 3 i onda put u Rijeku, tako da smo tamo tek oko 7 - najranije...
Pozdravite mi Korzo  :D

----------


## la11

mi ovaj put nećemo moći doć jer idemo u Zg

----------


## flower

izgleda da ima vise vas koji necete moci u petak...ajde pliz se izjasnite - tko dolazi?

----------


## mala laia

Mi isto ne možemo, ali više zbog termina... Laia ide spavati u 20h, pa dok dodjemo doma...
Radije smo za promjenu termina, a sada kada dodju topliji dani :D , možda i lokacije...

----------


## flower

subota ujutro? vise bi pasala ili ne?

----------


## la11

meni je svejedno inače,ali ovaj vikend ne mogu

----------


## ra

ja mogu u petak. subota baš i ne, bar ne ova....

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja isto mogu u petak, a može i subota, svejedno...

----------


## Točkica

Ja i ovaj sastanak preskačem , u petak i subotu sam na sl.putu. :/

----------


## flower

znate sto - da ne duljimo, neka ostane petak u 18.00 - cajana  :Smile:  tko dosao - dobro dosao   :Heart:

----------


## ra

8)

----------


## vitekova mamuška

:D

----------


## flower

:/  nocas je zakurila preko 38, necu moci do cajane, predlazem generalnu odgodu  :Sad:

----------


## thalia

Može, jer su se nama najavili neki gosti, a ja se taman ponadala, nakon što mi je doktorica dala dozvolu za duže sjedenje  :/

----------


## Heliona

Ja se više ne sjećam da li smo se prijavili   :Embarassed:  . I ja bih došla! Može?

----------


## lali

kakvo je to zatišje u Rijeci?Buđenjeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## lali

Riječke rode spavaju!!!!

----------


## la11

čekaju se lijepši dani   :Smile:

----------


## flower

ma tko spava  budi se istok i zapad  :Laughing:  

taman nas je kisa zaskocila ove dane, ali u nadi za bolji sljedeci vikend - jel bi vam pasala subota ujutro? i gdje?

----------


## lali

a rađe petak popodne na nekoj sunčanoj terasi!

----------


## la11

> a rađe petak popodne na nekoj sunčanoj terasi!


vtc Viškovo  :D

----------


## la11

šta se nas tiče može i subota ujutro

----------


## lali

> lali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a rađe petak popodne na nekoj sunčanoj terasi!
> 
> 
> vtc Viškovo  :D


Savršeno!! :D

----------


## lali

Mislim ja i ti la možemo i ujutro i popodne i svaki dan   :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Evo i mene  :D  selili smo se pa me nije neko vrijeme bilo na netu...
MM je dobio godišnji pa ćemo vjerojatno malo do Dalmacije ovih dana, tako da ne vjerujem da ću moći doći na druženje  :/  Javim se kad se vratimo!

----------


## ra

Mi smo još u Sarajevu... tako da ni ja ne mogu ovaj vikend. a sljedeći?

----------


## Točkica

a ja opet na službenom putu, petak-nedjelja :/

----------


## mala laia

Zašto ne zadamo konkretan datum ili dva pa vidimo koliko nas ima zainteresiranih!?  :Smile:

----------


## Ineska

evo cure i mi se javljamo!!!   :Smile:

----------


## mala laia

Ali kadaaaaaaaa??? 8)

----------


## lali

četvrtak u 18.00 11.05-e pa sad neka terasa,vičite koja!

----------


## Ineska

mi ne možemo tada.   :Sad:   jer dolazimo doma tek oko 17.30 (posao, jaslice...)
cure vidimo se onda koji drugi put ak budete mogle za vikend!
pusa riječankama!   :Love:

----------


## la11

meni je svejedno,ali mislim da je bolje sub.baš zbog posla,vrtića......

----------


## lali

ok,može i subota,al meni ova ne paše,mm ima rođendan pa nam je gužva!

----------


## lali

i ineska ne budi   :Sad:   već ćemo se dogovoriti da svima paše!ja sam lupila dan i vrijeme!

----------


## mala laia

Ok, možda ja zaista sporije (ili nikako) ne shvaćam  :Grin:  , ali da ponovimo- koji je to dan i koje vrijeme i mjesto!!!

----------


## lali

ja sam dala prijedlog i nkome ne psše!
mala laia daj ti vrijeme i mjesto!

----------


## Sun

Uf i mi bi vam se mogli malo pridružiti nekad, sad ću počet pratiti ovo pa kad se nešto dogovorite...  :Kiss:

----------


## ra

mi smo tu! šta kažete za ovaj vikend? subota, prije podne?

----------


## lali

Nisam još sigurna dal smo u Ri za vikend,još javim!

----------


## lali

btw,ra velkam bek!

----------


## mala laia

Možda sam to samo ja, jer mm radi non-stop, ali što kažete na: 
*nedjelja, 14.04. oko 10:00h?!*

----------


## lali

kod nas nedjelja ne ide,obiteljski dan,mm doma, ručkovi kod mojih.....

----------


## ra

eto izgleda da je nemoguće dogovoriti neki termin   :Sad:  
a tako sam se veselila vidjeti vas opet!

----------


## la11

nama pašu svi dani osim nedjelje,to je obiteljski dan za šetnju

----------


## mala laia

*petak, 11.05., 17:00 pa nadalje...?!*  :Laughing:

----------


## mala laia

ili možda da definiramo vremena koja kome odgovaraju, pa da pokušamo pronaći najbolje...

pr. svaki dan nakon vrtića, oko 17, pa nadalje, subota popodne (ako nema nekog rođendana) i nedjelja gotovo svaka cijela...  :Grin:

----------


## la11

> *petak, 11.05., 17:00 pa nadalje...?!*


meni paše,a mjesto?
možda negdje da nije centar grada?

----------


## lali

petak ,može,ja za!!

----------


## lali

a mjesto,ja i dalje za terasu neku,gdjegod!

----------


## ra

i ja mogu u petak!

----------


## mala laia

Super, onda petak jeeeee :D !!!
Hm, terase: Kont ili Štriga (ono na uglu prije Konta), VTC Viškovo, konoba Nono (ili slično) mislim isto na Viškovu, lijepa terasa...), a sada se ne mogu sjetiti više niti jedne terase- grozno...

----------


## la11

ja sam za VTC viškovo,može se doći sa kolicima,a i za malo veću djecu imaju ljuljačku i tobogan

----------


## la11

onda ovako

*petak 12.5. u 17 h VTC Viškovo*

----------


## mala laia

Dolazimo!!!
Znak prepoznavanj- roda na ramenu!?  :Grin:

----------


## Ineska

e hebi ga, mi smo jučer dobili vodene kozice   :Sad:  .
Cure uživajte, valjda ćemo se upoznati jednoga dana...
p.s. vtc je super mjesto!!!

----------


## ra

viškovo - meni je to malo daleko... ne znam hoćemo li se moći organizirati :Sad: 
a ima lijepa terasa s ljuljačkama i na žurkovu   :Grin:

----------


## lali

meni mjesto nije bed,može i u kostreni  :Smile:  
a i u vtc-u.
nije loše niti terasa od kauflanda ,velika,ima klupica.kafić sve...

----------


## la11

*ra* ako ti je zgodnije može i kaufland,a ako ne onda neka ostane viškovo

----------


## ra

ne znam šta kažu druge cure, ja bih da to bude ipak kaufland...

----------


## la11

onda ovako 
*petak 12.5 KAUFLAND-terasa na vrhu*

----------


## la11

*u 17 h*

----------


## ra

jeeee, sutra  :D 
a šta nam je sa "šeficama"  :Wink:  ?

----------


## la11

nemam pojma,ništa se ne javljaju,a ja nemam njihov br.,valjda će danas vidjeti pa dođu sutra

----------


## mala laia

Super, samo postoje za sada dva vidljiva problema:
1. Kako ćemo između mora roditelja i djece prepoznati jedni druge...?
2. Mi stanujemo iznad Kauflanda, pa nam lokacija definitivno nije problem, ali ja tamo sa nikim ne uspijem prozboriti više od dvije rečenice- Laia je jako aktivno dijete...?  :Laughing:

----------


## flower

uzivajte bez nas - D je na antibiotiku (streptokokna angina   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## la11

1.većina nas se već zna
2.laia je super

----------


## lali

super!Mi ćemo kasniti jer Luka u 5 jede.

----------


## Ineska

i onda cure kako je bilooo?
jeste ispucale koju slikicu? Pa da malo dočarate ugođaj nama koji zbog vodenih kozica ne možemoooo vaaaan???  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Prijavljujem nas kao Saru /ovca/ i Nevu /janje/. Vidim da smo propustili ovomjesečno druženje, no drugi put ćemo zasigurno doći.
Otkad imam moje janje živim u Rijeci, Gornja Vežica, no inače sam tvrdokorna Opatijka s petogodišnjim studentkim stažem u Zagrebu. Eto, rastegnuta sam, no ne više od Rodinog prosjeka.
Po Rijeci me možete prepoznati po bordo marami i dvije cice koje ne spremam ni po Korzu.
Pozdrav svima!

PS - posebno hvala la11 koja me sprašila u prijavak!

----------


## lali

dobro došla ovčice!! i janje naravno  :Heart:

----------


## ra

dobrodošla ofca! ako te ne prepoznam na korzu, vidimo se na sljedećem druženju....

----------


## flower

boook  :Smile:  ovca i janje   :Laughing:  odlican nick...

----------


## la11

dobrodošla

----------


## mala laia

Dobrodošla!!!
Nadam se da će cice postati trend na Korzu- ipak, ako zbog ničeg drugog onda barem zbog globalnog zatopljenja  :Laughing:  ! Ako te mi ne sretnemo, sigurno će nam netko reći da te vidio u tom izdanju...


> Po Rijeci me možete prepoznati po bordo marami i dvije cice koje ne spremam ni po Korzu.

----------


## sarasabina

Dobro nam došla :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

dobrodošla  :D

----------


## flower

vito - sretan ti rodjendan   :Heart:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Hvala, Vito šalje puse!   :Kiss:

----------


## mala laia

Vitoooooo  :Love:  !!!!

----------

Evo još jedne Riječanke koja se želi pridružiti. Danas sam prvi put na  trudnoće i tu sam našla dosta zanimljivih informacija. Rado bi se uključila u aktivnost Riječke podružnice.

----------

Vidim da mi fale neke riječi koje sam upisala u prethodnoj poruci, no nije važno, početnička pogreška. Pozdrav svima i nadam se da ću vas upoznat

----------


## dorena

KANTRIDA, dobro nam dosla  :D

----------


## lali

Dobrodošla Kantrida!  :Smile:

----------


## la11

dobrodošla

----------


## Sun

kantrida   :Kiss:

----------


## ra

kantrida  8)

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Beee, beeee  :Rolling Eyes:  !

----------


## dorena

ovca_i_janje   :Laughing:  
strasna si!  8)

----------


## lali

Kaufland petak 02.06.2006 u 18.00 -kavicaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## flower

danas je dio nase celije  :Wink:  na sluzbenom putu u Puli  :D dobr su vijestiza sve nas da cemo i mi autosjedilicarke za trku imati...Ra, Lali i Dorena  :D da vas nema trebalo bi vas izmisliti...  :Heart:

----------


## lali

Još sam sutra slobodna za kavicu,pa ako je netko za.....!
La,majice??

----------


## lali

V. mamuška gdje si jučer nestala? :/

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Bilo bi super upoznati nove cure na kavici pa predlažem da one napišu odgovara li im koji od sljedećih dana...pa se onda mi "stare" prilagodimo...ha?   :D  Ajde cure javite se...kantrida, ovca i janje (tebe smo spominjale na zadnjem sastanku, zaintrigirala si nas imenom i pričom   :Wink:  ) i ostale, naravno,...

----------


## ra

lali, mi smo za! danas u gradu ili ... kostreni?  :Grin:

----------


## Sun

Evo i ja željno očekujem da netko predloži mjesto i vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## lali

Evo u gradu,u 14.00 ispred r.k. RI

----------


## ra

c ya   :Wink:

----------


## flower

u 14.00   :Crying or Very sad:  ovo je neradnicka kava...uzivajte  :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

cjh, šta ćeš sonja, još jedno napravit pa ćemo i mi moći sa njima  :Laughing:

----------


## flower

sto se mene tice tek u penziji   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Sun

uf meni prerano, ne stignem to iskombinirati.. damn

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Računajte da nas ima u štalicama na periferiji i da nemamo mrežu i da nemamo fiksni telefon i da nemamo mobitel jer prolijevamo kavu po njemu. Istina je da sam strasna, ali ne znate u čemu sve, pa ako me konačno želite upoznati mooooolim vas neka bude koji dan unaprijed objavljeno. Jednostavno ne stignem.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Što velite na ovu subotu?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Može što se mene tiče, ali neka bude u neko nevruće doba dana!

----------


## ra

prije podne?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

9h???????????
Radnička vs. neradnička???????????
Kont??????????

----------


## flower

radim ovu subotu  :Smile:  nije mi sudjeno...

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Jao ne u 9, moj sin i ja smo spavalice, mi se tada tek budimo  :D a popodne? 18 sati? Ako vama više paše ujutro, doći ćemo pa makar još u polusnu   :Laughing:  
Kont je super.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Može i tako, u 18h. I mi smo spavalice, samo se malo pravimo važni  :Wink:  . Mislim, mama je spavalica, zapravo.

*KONT, SUBOTA, 18h?!



*

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Može, super! Kont, subota u 18 sati  8)  Ra, dolaziš? Sabina? Sonja? La11? Još tko? Tko dođe, dođe, ovca i janje i ja i moje janje vadit ćemo cice na kontu   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

AA di vam je taj kont?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

E super Sun, dođi i ti!   :Smile:  Kont ti je na Mrtvom kanalu u centru grada, ispred hotela Continental je mali trg sa stablima, klupicama, kafićem i golubovima...koje objašnjenje jao   :Laughing:  Zna li netko to bolje objasniti?

----------


## Sun

Haha ja sam totalni seljo-beljo koji ne pozna baš dobro Rijeku, al sam snalažljiva pa bum pitala i našla   :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Super, dođi! Sad sam pogledala fotkice tebe i Lukasa, slatki ste totalno, tako da mislim da ću te uspjeti prepoznati. Ovca, budući da ti nemaš fotkice, pogledaj ti moje i od sun da nas možeš prepoznati (na kontu obično ima puno mama s klincima pa da ne fulamo)  8)  Vidimo se!

----------


## lali

Uživajte cure!
Ovj put ne kafenišemo s vama!

----------


## ra

ni mi isto. subota popodne nikako.... 
uživajte!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ajoj, šteta. A da se nadjemo u 9 ako to svima paše? Mi ćemo se već probuditi, nije bed javascript**:emoticon(' :Grin: ')
Grin

----------


## ra

nećemo sad da vito poslije ima traume    :Wink:

----------


## ra

sad sam tek skužila.... a otkud ti budna???  :Grin:  
ajde stavi slike, pliiiiz!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Jutros smo uranili, probudili smo se u 8 i 15   :Smile:  Pokušat ću staviti fotke poslije, sad idemo u šetnju! Ako su Sun i Ovca i janje za, vidimo se u 9 da i ti možeš doći   :Wink:   Pusa Noi!

----------


## ra

hej, hej ne u 9 molim te. to je fakat rano! 
ajde pomjerite na 17, pa ćemo biti s vama malo, šta kažete cure?

----------


## Sun

meni sve paše! Mi se budimo u ranu zoru i volimo jutarnje izlske, a i popodne nam je  ok - malo smo njurgavi al cica sve spašava  :D 
Tako da ćemo se prilagoditi vašem dogovoru..

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ra, evo fotke (ima ih još, ali sad ne stignem)! Na fotki: Luka (od Lali), Noa (od Ra) i Vito "u fazi maženja svih oko sebe (moj  :Smile: )

http://public.fotki.com/ivtokic/mali.../p1010072.html

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Onda ultimativno:

*Kont, subota, 18h!

Ovca /Sara/: 23/167/50, renesansna frizurica, bordo marama, naočale...
Janje /Neva/: uskoro1/80/10, kraća kosica, gole nožice, cica u ustima...

Jedva čekam grupnjak!
Cure koje koriste platnene pelene neka donesu koji komad od modela jer možda dođe Balarosa koja tek treba postati ljubiteljica istih. Isto vrijedi za marame i slingove.
Sun, ti i ja imamo što za popričati o golim guzama, pa svakako dođi jer ti imaš manje dijete i zasigurno puno bespelenaških dogodovština.
Jedva vas čekam upoznati. Ostali se vidimo jedan drugi put!*

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ma jesam ovca, htjela sam napisati promijenjenu inačicu, pa da nam može doći još onaj jedan primjerak;

Kont, subota,  17h!

----------


## flower

SUBOTA U 17.00 jos bi mozda i mi mogli upasti  :Smile: 
ja sam najstarija Roda u Gradu ...i to ne mislim po stazu   :Crying or Very sad:  da 23 god....

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dobro, uskoro 24. Ja volim i staro i mlado, samo da je mekog sustava vrijednosti i neagresivnog ponašanja. 

Evo, ovako, kako sam ja svježa, ne mislim mlada nego svježedošla među vama, ja ću na Kontu sjediti od 16.30h pa kad tko dođe.

----------


## dorena

flo jesi li?   :Razz:  
pokusat cu i ja doci.

----------


## flower

e da mozda si ti   :Laughing:  tu smo negdje  :Smile:

----------


## ra

ofca, 16.30 stižem i ja! 
šarena marama, ne može biti šarenija....

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I mi ćemo pokušati doći prije 17 sati! Vidimo se  8)

----------


## lali

Eto mene nema,a vi ćete se uspjeti svi skupiti!Uživajte!

----------


## dorena

to je znaci danas u 18h?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

dorena, između 16.30 i 17.00!

----------


## Sun

jel može meni još jednom mala uputstva kako doći do tog conta? Ja znam samo di je korzo, delta, željeznički, rodilište, onaj kosi toranj   :Laughing:   to je to.. Pa ako može s tim orjentirima neke smjernice   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

ah da znam i gdje je tržnica  :D

----------


## dorena

> jel može meni još jednom mala uputstva kako doći do tog conta?


evo jos jedne "nepoznavalice" rijeke   :Embarassed:

----------


## flower

parkiras na delti, pa uzvodno uz rjecinu prodjes pord spomenika oslobodiocima Rijeke, predjes cestu i nalazis se na velikom mostu (gdje nema auti i sl. prometala) ogledas se oko sebe i ugledas Hotel Continental...sjednes na njegovu terasu ili se parkiras ispod nekog kestena...i cekas druge Rode  :Smile:  vazno je samo uzvodno krenuti i necete promasiti  :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ako parkiraš na Delti, Kont ti je točno nasuprot onog parkića na Delti (kraj parkinga) gdje je onaj visoki spomenik. Znači, kad budeš na Delti, vidjet ćeš jedan visoki spomenik, odeš do njega i pogledaš preko ceste, vidjet ćeš hotel Continental i trgić ispred. Ako se izgubiš, imaš moj broj pa se javi, Vito i ja ćemo doći po tebe   :Wink:

----------


## la11

mi nećemo doći,subota pop.nam nikako ne paše,preko tjedna da.
vidimo se slijedeći put

----------


## ra

a baš mi je žao la...
vidimo se onda drugi put! 

sun, i ja polako učim šta je gdje. domaće cure već su navikle na moja pitanja. moram priznati da sam dosta toga otkrila zahvaljujući rodama. eto, stigla i do vtc viškova  :Wink:  !

----------


## dorena

ra, hoces li da te pokupim u kostreni?   :Love:

----------


## flower

mi zaspale   :Embarassed:  dosle smo iz CK kuci oko 15.00 i zaspale...

----------


## ra

flo, tko je vidio spavati dok se jato druži?!
mi smo zbilja uživali, popili kavicu (doduše nabrzaka), upoznali nove cure i dečke .... i sad spavanac   :Smile:  

a sun i maleni dali su nam opet poticaj da probamo još jedanput bez pelena  :Love:  .

----------


## Sun

Evo i nama je bilo jako jako lijepo, Luky je bio neobično dobar i pospan, nisam mislila da će tako dugo izdržati na jednom mjestu, ali eto  :D .
Cure su mi sve super simpa i nadam se da ćemo se uskoro vidjeti ponovo i sa ostalima

----------


## dorena

bilo nam je super, ali nam je bilo zao sto nisu bile flo i sabina (bar meni)  :/ 
valjda ce nas biti vise drugi put  8)

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Super je bilo, naćaskale smo se, a i opet ćemo, i to uskoro   :Kiss:   Ako se cure slažu, stavit ću fotkicu da nas vidite!   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

može i ja bi ih rado vidjela

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Da, da, sličicu!

----------


## flower

starost ti je to  :Wink: 
hocu i ja slikicu ...

----------


## ra

slikica, slikica :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sličice malo kasne, nisam stigla prije, ali zato sam ih stavila dvije   :Wink:  

http://public.fotki.com/ivtokic/mali.../p1010073.html

http://public.fotki.com/ivtokic/mali...p1010072a.html

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sad sam vidjela da sam zaboravila napisati tko je na drugoj fotki...dakle...introducing: Ra i Noa, Dorena, Ovca i janje i Neva, Sun (Lukas pava u kolicima)   :Heart:

----------


## dorena

bome si brza   :Heart:  
bas smo krasne, i uopce nismo ispacene mame  8)

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ma kakvi ispačene! Ove fotke dokazuju onima koji misle da su AP mame paćenice, s manjkom kila, podočnjacima do brade i bez smiješka na licu, da su u krivu!!!   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> Ma kakvi ispačene! Ove fotke dokazuju onima koji misle da su AP mame paćenice, s manjkom kila, podočnjacima do brade i bez smiješka na licu, da su u krivu!!!


pogotovo ovo s manjkom kila   :Razz:

----------


## ra

> Ma kakvi ispačene! Ove fotke dokazuju onima koji misle da su AP mame paćenice, s manjkom kila, podočnjacima do brade i bez smiješka na licu, da su u krivu!!!


  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Hvala svima na ugodno provedenom vremenu, a pogotovo Doreni koja me najela da do jutra nije bilo potrebno ubaciti ništa u moj dojilački želudac.
Ra, šaljem privatnu poruku!

----------


## dorena

beeeee,e,e,e,e,e,e...  8) 
cure, morat cemo uskoro i ponoviti druzenje   :Wink:

----------


## la11

baš mi je žao šta nisamo i mi bile   :Sad:   ,nadam se drugi put da ćemo doći

----------


## Sun

Hajde, tko će predložiti slijedeći meeting?
Ja sam ispekla par devedeja pa da podjelim i vratim
 :Grin:

----------


## ra

> Ja sam ispekla par devedeja pa da podjelim i vratim


lako za devedeje. tko peče kolače?? dorena?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ajmo se naći jedan od ovih dana oko 19 sati, tada je malo manje vruće...što kažete? Kada vama paše? 
Dorena, ovaj put ni slučajno da nisi došla s novčanikom   :Wink:

----------


## Sun

Joj cure mi smo bubani prvi put u životu, koji užas! Već mi dva dana L kašljuca, a danas je to postalo nekako jako pa sam otišla do pedijatrice i sad smo dobili antibiotik. Ma joj sva sam u komi, nekako se osjećam šugavo, da nisam dobro pazila na svoje djete.. Eto tako da mi sad neko vrijeme dok ne ozdravi nemremo na druženje da vas sve ne zarazimo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Malom Lukasu puno pusa za ozdravljenje   :Love:   Ma nema žurbe s kavicom, predlažem da čekamo da nam se i vas dvoje možete pridružiti.

----------


## lali

Čekajte i nas i mi bi se družili s vama!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Vraćamo se u subotu!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Baš mi je drago da se jato povećalo!!!

----------


## ra

ajoj, pusa ozdravilica lukiju... desi se, ne krivi sebe. noa je isto počeo kašljucati, stalno se znoji, pa uđemo negdje di je klima, pa opet na toplo. ako se ne pogorša, mi u petak odosmo na "godišnji"  :D

----------


## dorena

> tko peče kolače?? dorena?


mogu ja i to ako bas treba   :Laughing:  .
ovako: ti ces hrenofke, ja kolace   :Razz:   sad sam te i ja pocela zekati, obecavam - prvi i zadnji put   :Wink:

----------


## ra

još najbolje da ću nekom drugom prepustiti hrenofke!!! ne dam!

----------


## sarasabina

joj curke super ste , očekujemo vas i na slijedećim akcijama, samo se vi družite  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Jedna molba: pliz napišite mi sve ginekološke ordinacije (koje su i gdje se nalaze) u Rijeci koje znate (trebam podijeliti letke...)! Hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Radionica Male škole dojenja održat će se 27. 6. u 18 sati u prostorijama Smart-a (iznad Indexa). Ovaj put radionica je namijenjena trudnicama i budućim tatama pa dođite i/ili prenesite obavijest svojim trudnim prijateljicama Wink
Molimo vas i da svoj dolazak najavite, a broj na koji to možete učiniti napisat ću naknadno Embarassed

----------


## thalia

> Radionica Male škole dojenja održat će se 27. 6. u 18 sati u prostorijama Smart-a (iznad Indexa). Ovaj put radionica je namijenjena trudnicama i budućim tatama pa dođite i/ili prenesite obavijest svojim trudnim prijateljicama Wink
> Molimo vas i da svoj dolazak najavite, a broj na koji to možete učiniti napisat ću naknadno Embarassed


Jooooj, meni je termin 28. 06.

Nadam se da ću moći doći, baš se nadam.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Najbolje da se thalia porodi za trajanja škole dojenja, pa svi trk u rodilište vidjeti kako će bebonj potegnuti prvi put   :Rolling Eyes:  

Sun, tako sam ti se ja osjećala kada mi je dijete od sedam mjeseci zaradilo opekotinu na ruci. Bili smo zločesti i nismo dali antibiotik koji je prepisao doktor, mada je sestra rekla kako NIJE zagnojeno. Ali djeca na mlijeku ti brzo ozdravljuju, pa ne brini.

Vitekova mamuška, socijalne ili privatne ordinacije?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Broj za prijavu na radionice Male škole dojenja je: 098 436 186

Thalia, bilo bi super da uspiješ doći, javi se Sabini na navedeni broj, a mi ćemo navijati da dođeš   :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sutra, u četvrtak, u 19 sati na Kontu slijedi ispijanje druge po redu kavice u Rodinom proširenom sastavu!!! Tko može, dobrodošao je! Ovca i ja vas čekamo  :D

----------


## dorena

niste fer, ja radim od 20h i necu moci..  :Sad:

----------


## lali

i niste fer,i nas nema!  :Sad:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ma bit će još kava   :Wink:   Ovca i ja se nalazimo zbog plakatića za radionicu dojenja pa smo se dogovorile sutra, a onda bi bilo šteta ne pozvati i vas ostale ako možete doći. Sun, hoćeš ti doći? Kako je Lukasu, jel bolje?

----------


## la11

i nas nema,dajte neki dan,a da nije vikend ili praznik.
to su nam obiteljski dani

----------


## Sun

Mi isto nebumo došli jer još nismo ozdravili. Nadam se da bi mogli se onda dogovoriti idući tjedan jedan dan u tjednu da svima paše
 :Kiss:

----------


## dorena

sun, pusa ozdravilica mom malom vodenjaku   :Love:  

a vi prasice jedne, pijte kavu same   :Razz:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Prevelika je vrućina pa susret ipak odgađamo... vidimo se onda idući tjedan!   :Razz:

----------


## Sun

hihihehe
hvala Dorena   :Love:

----------


## dorena

hehehehe...opametile ste se   :Razz:

----------


## flower

podižem i pozivam trudnice i buduće tate na našu radionicu  :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

Jeep,   podižem i ja  :Smile:

----------


## lali

Mi smo se vratili,slobodni za kave ,ali od 19-20.30   :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

A mi otišli...uživamo u čarima Dalmacije   :Razz:   Vidimo se na kavama kad se vratimo...uživajte bez nas   :Wink:

----------


## Sun

A ja bolesna ljudi, užas!! Po ovoj vrućini ja kurim.. Taman Lukas prizdravio i mene ulovilo i to onako pošteno! Pa sa ispričavam za one cedeje šta sam trebala donesti i razdjeliti vam, nadam se da će mi to brzo proći pa da se družimo.. 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dorena

moram i tebi poslati puse ozdravilice, doma se hladi i uzivaj. a cedeje ces im razdijeliti kad ozdravis   :Love:

----------


## Sun

Hvala draga, evo odmah mi je malo lakše   :Smile:  
 :Love:

----------


## Mukica

Curke zakljucavam jer je topic postao predugacak i otvaram Vam novi istog naslova

----------

